# who was morgorth and melkor?



## WizardKing (Dec 19, 2002)

were they the same person if not were they lke satan or something?


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 19, 2002)

Morgoth means "black Enemy". It was a derogatory name given to Melkor "He who Arises in Might", the most powerful of the Valar (angelic spirits roughly equal to angels) who fell into evil before the world was made. He can be considered to be a gross equivalent of Satan.


----------



## Goro Shimura (Dec 19, 2002)

Sauron was Melkor/Morgoth's lieutenant during the First Age.

When the Valar defeated Melkor/Morgoth, Sauron repented. He hung around ME helping to heal the hurts Melkor/Morgoth had caused... then he began to think that things could really be a _even better_ if he ruled ME and everyone worshiped him as a god. Melkor, OTOH, was sent to the void. ("Hell?") 

Sauron was still fair to look upon during the Second Age... but after his body was destroyed in the fall of Atlantus, he could no longer appear as being anything other than scary and ugly! That's why the elves were't so suspicious of him when he started making rings. When Sauron took over Atlantus, he set up a cult for the worship of Morgoth/Melkor... and sacrificed anyone that didn't go along with that!


Think of Satan incarnating himself into a real body of flesh-- instead of just being a "spirit"-- and you'd be close. That goes for Sauron and Melkor both.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 20, 2002)

You will find some answers on the following threads.

Melkor. Evil by will or evil by nature 

Was Melkor a Valar?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *Morgoth means "black Enemy". It was a derogatory name given to Melkor "He who Arises in Might", the most powerful of the Valar (angelic spirits roughly equal to angels) who fell into evil before the world was made. He can be considered to be a gross equivalent of Satan. *


....and Sauron can be considered to be a gross equivalent of Antichrist.


----------



## LoreMaster (Dec 28, 2002)

In the discussion "Is Morgoth ME version of Satan?," I mentioned that the author of _Tolkien: Man and Myth_ identified Melkor with Satan. Based on my own belief that Iluvatar is to be identified with the God of the Bible, I agree with that author's opinion. If anyone wonders why I believe Eru is Jehovah, I set forth my reasoning in the discussion I mentioned at the beginning of this post.


----------

